# GWB to Hudson River Greenway



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm contemplating on biking from Fort Lee to the Hudson River Greenway bike path down to the piers and back next weekend. I've seen bikers on the HRG but I don't know how to get there.

Using MapMyRide route creator, is this the best and safest way to get there? Is the route below (after the GWBN) going to the Riverside Drive a bikebath?

TIA


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

when you are off the bike path on GW bridge and make the sharp right turn onto sidewalk, stay straight on that street until Ft. Washington and make left there. go north few blocks on Ft Washington ave and make a left onto dotted 2 way road on your map and then follow rest of the blue directions.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

You mean like this?









Thanks.



stoked said:


> when you are off the bike path on GW bridge and make the sharp right turn onto sidewalk, stay straight on that street until Ft. Washington and make left there. go north few blocks on Ft Washington ave and make a left onto dotted 2 way road on your map and then follow rest of the blue directions.


----------

